# Curved fairy tale roofline construction



## Uncle Dirtnap (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello again! I need to pick the collective brain.

I've been out of theatre too long- doing film/video and haunted house type construction. It's very different - you have a wider range of materials to use, and they typically don't need to move around. Heck, for some video shoots, they barely need to look good 2 hours later. Now that I'm getting back into theatre, I having a hard time going back to the 'normal' construction methods. 

I'm making the front of a 'storybook' cottage in the woods. Steeply pitched roof, slightly concave, chimney, vaguely germanic gingerbreadish detailing - you are probably thinking exactly what I am. How on earth do I do the roof? If I was doing it for anything else, I would cut some plywood stringers and staple/glue some 1x2 across, then cover them with something for shingles, maybe thin polystyrene. Flammability factors aside, it doesn't seem like the right way to do it.

I don't need the full roof, and it's only 2 side. I'm considering doing a forced perspective on the structure to keep it small - it's one of too many set pieces for the small theatre (normal 40' proscenium, tiny 15' wing space). I guess I only need the bottom 5 feet of roof to get that nice curve at the end. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks-
-RJ


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 28, 2017)

Not sure if the frame or armature is your dilemma or the thatch. Google thatch - there's a lot for sale and not expensive. If the armature, 1/8 or 2/4 ply would be easy to bend to the radiuses you are looking for.

Maybe I don't understand your query.


----------



## Uncle Dirtnap (Mar 28, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Not sure if the frame or armature is your dilemma or the thatch. Google thatch - there's a lot for sale and not expensive. If the armature, 1/8 or 2/4 ply would be easy to bend to the radiuses you are looking for.
> 
> Maybe I don't understand your query.



I apologize- I shouldn't post questions that late at night. It wasn't terribly clear.

I'm thinking of something like this:










cottage



__ Uncle Dirtnap
__ Mar 28, 2017






I don't know how to make this light, portable, and as small as possible. I'm probably going to play with the perspective and depth, and the roof can largly be removed (there are trees) but this does figure in a number of scenes with quick changes. I know how to make it as a static outdoor object , but sticking that construction on a wagon would be a insecure top heavy nightmare.

-rj


----------



## Van (Mar 28, 2017)

If the Design intent is that the entire structure is 3D, rather than a simple perspective paint job, then studio flats with with a "stack-on" roof structure, covered in 1/8" luan or something similar would be the way to go. making the curved profile out of 3/4 ply and connecting them with Flat imbedded toggles would probably be for the roof flats. 1x3 framing and Extruded Polystyrene <blue Foam> would be great for the flagstone chimney.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 28, 2017)

Good digital projector. (Sorry - couldn't help myself.)

Looks like fun to build. One of those things were perfectly plumb and level is not required, though maybe more difficult to achieve than if it was require to be plumb.


----------



## Uncle Dirtnap (Mar 28, 2017)

Van said:


> If the Design intent is that the entire structure is 3D, rather than a simple perspective paint job, then studio flats with with a "stack-on" roof structure, covered in 1/8" luan or something similar would be the way to go. making the curved profile out of 3/4 ply and connecting them with Flat imbedded toggles would probably be for the roof flats. 1x3 framing and Extruded Polystyrene <blue Foam> would be great for the flagstone chimney.



I think I'm understanding - I need to make sure I understand stack on roof structure idea. 
My plan was to have the front structure have 5-6 feet of 3D push, all of it facade. I'll draw it up better and post it tonight.



BillConnerFASTC said:


> Good digital projector. (Sorry - couldn't help myself.)
> 
> Looks like fun to build. One of those things were perfectly plumb and level is not required, though maybe more difficult to achieve than if it was require to be plumb.



Thankfully I'm going to take all sorts of liberties with plumb....the door has to work, aside from that I'm good. I'm hoping to have the flip side work as part of a 
town square - the outline looks promising. If all else fails, gobos hide many ills. 

Thank you all for your input!
-rj


----------



## Uncle Dirtnap (Oct 4, 2017)

I hate it when there are questions, good answers, but nothing else. Did it work out? Were the suggestions right on? Anything else learned? So I'm circling back with a final report.

It went great, actually - I improvised a bit, but everyone's ideas led me to a great final solution. For the curved roofline, I put a hole in a piece of 3/4 PVC, threaded a rope, and tightened, basically making an strange bow and arrow kinda thing. (The curve was great, more extreme on the ends, not a straight arc). I traced this curve onto some luan/underlayment, cut out 4 of them, then used 8 inch 1x2 stringers to make a kind of awning (12' stringers for the over the door bit. Those were roofed using cardboard painted and fireproofed. It was great, as we were able to assemble them on the ground. The whole structure was light, which was definitely a factor I underestimated as we moved it. (at 14' feet tall, it took a hundred pounds of counterbalance on the wagon to keep it stable.

Here are some pictured of the sketch up design and final version. Sorry for the quality- I always forget to get decent pictures until its too late.

Again, thank you all so much for your help -

-RJ


----------



## Van (Oct 4, 2017)

Uncle Dirtnap said:


> I hate it when there are questions, good answers, but nothing else. Did it work out? Were the suggestions right on? Anything else learned? So I'm circling back with a final report.....
> 
> -RJ


Beautiful! Well DOne, and thank you for the follow up!


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Oct 4, 2017)

Love the chimney.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 4, 2017)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Uncle Dirtnap (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks all! It was wonderful keeping back into things, and fantastic having your collective help!


----------

